# Drivermax won't open on "clean" computer



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

this is the second time i've run into this problem. i used drivermax to back up my drivers on my external hd before doing a reinstall of win xp. now when i try to install drivermax on the clean computer before installing anything else, it won't install. i get the "has encountered a problem" error. this happened the last time i did a wipe, too, and i had to go find all my drivers again.

does it need some particular thing to install? or is it just a dud, despite all the glowing reviews i've read about it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never used it. But as most users (myself included) don't keep all of the drivers up to date anyway, a fresh install is the perfect time to ensure all of the latest versions are installed. No reason to perform a fresh install and then reinstall old drivers. In any event, if you are simply trying to save a little time, simply create an image of the fresh install using Ghost (or a similar app).


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

what i'm trying to avoid is having to go out and find all the drivers. that's why i use Drivermax.

after the computer was setup with win sp3 drivermax worked and re-installed all my drivers, but i'm wondering what good it is if it doesn't work until you're that far along.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are three main steps: 1) install drivers to get all hardware functional 2) install all Windows updates 3) update all drivers

Step 2 can sometimes screw with drivers, so updating after Windows update is complete is a safe bet. In your case, there is likely something required in step 2 for DriverMax to function properly, so you simply need to experiment and find out what it is. I wouldn't be surprised if DriverMax won't work in step 1, as some hardware isn't even recognized or functional at that stage. 

From the description on the website, the software appears to move geared towards keeping your drivers up to date, or quickly getting them all reinstalled AFTER the OS installation. The OS installation being steps 1 & 2 mentioned above.

If you want one step, create an image.


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

yes, i'm sure you're right. after i was updated it did what it was supposed to do. i'm still having a printer driver problem, but all else installed fine.

my problem is that i needed my ethernet driver to get online and begin updating. i had a heck of a time finding it, but once i got it on, everything went smoothly. i wish i knew how to identify it before i do a wipe.

thanx for your replies...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OEM PC (Dell, HP, etc.) or home built? If OEM, you can get all of the drivers from the manufacturers website. If homebuilt, you can get the drivers from the motherboard manufacturers website.


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

it's a dell dimension 8250. i think i found everything but the usb hi-speed drivers. i'm not sure if i can find them on the dell site. it's kinda old.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

USB drivers will be included in Windows.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can use the Belarc Advisor to record the details of the system before wipeing and reinstalling.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

For your drivers, go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

thanx, guys. i used the Dell site once, and it was crazy. i thought i had recorded all the drivers, but the names are all over the place. (as in different)

tyree, windows has the regular drivers, but not the hi-speed ones for the motherboard. the usb ports work ok, but they keep complaining they could be faster.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you enter the Service Tag Number, the drivers offered should be only the ones for your specific system


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

yes, i did that, but they offer a lot of choices, since they've upgraded their drivers with different names. so it's more than difficult figuring out which are the ones are comparable to the ones the system needs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Using the Service Tag Number, they should all be comparable and work. The only reason to have mulitple choices would be if they have been updated, in which case you would want the newest (most current date) version.


----------



## KiraScurro (Mar 8, 2010)

ok, thanx.


----------

